# help me if you can?



## jay12345 (Aug 21, 2010)

i know its so off topic here, i need some help with my fish, its some type of shark ive red up tht he mite have this swim bladder thing but i am unsure what to do i hope he makes it thru the nite 

CAN ANY1 HELP PLEASE?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Fish are kind of a specialist subject, esp their medical care. You should try looking for a fish forum... your more likely to get the right info the quickest that way!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

All fish have swim bladders. Its how they stay afloat whilst swimming.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I know for bloating/swim bladder problems in goldfish and other domestic fish you can try feeding them chunks of a shelled and cooked green pea. It would be worth a try. There's not much you can do once they get it. It's usually caused by digestion problems and bloating from a poor diet :-[


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

My betta had a swim bladder disease and I fed him a pea but it just made him more bloated. They usually get it from being overfed.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I would agree, try posting on a fish forum to get better results ^^ I wish I knew some sites to share with you, but alas, I am not much into fish  Hope your little fishie gets better soon <3


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

this looks like a good one http://www.fishforums.com/forum/


----------

